# Electronics Clubs?



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

I have been a member on this forum for many years now and I am very interested in electronics. I have been doing basic circuits and programming with a breadboard and arduino and I am ready to take it to the next steo. Are there communities of likeminded individuals that I can work with in RL? It would be so much easier to stay motivated if I could do this with other people An electrical engineering degree is a little out of the price range right now.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I just did a search on Google for your area .. try checking some out 

https://www.google.com/search?clien......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..3.0.0....0.NoFQf5BtCg0


----------

